# Should I Top or LST Yes No Vote???....



## Kindbud (Apr 27, 2007)

whats up guys got a question should i top my plants or wait a little longer and then do it or not top it at all i got alot of plants to do i got 15 growing right now im think about toping 2 of the big ones in the pics or doing LST 
(3 plants in pics not 6 different ones) so what should i do hear some pics and vote!! peace out


----------



## leelow (Apr 27, 2007)

im a big advocate of supercroping,sometimes up to six times, beginging around the 3rd week of veg up until the 2nd week of flower, nice even, strong conopy is acheived..


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 27, 2007)

Super croping explan my friend


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon (Apr 27, 2007)

if you have 15 plants then take the chance


----------



## leelow (Apr 27, 2007)

Supercropping -The fine art of breaking cannabis plants! Great for bonsai mums and small grow spaces.
Before flowering, when the plant was about 10-12 in tall, take th plant and find a nodes about 3 in down from the main growing tip. Directly over these nodes,  pinch the stem enough that the inner hull was broken, and the tip drooped over. in a week or so,the 2 nodes below the elbow get a growth spurt, and now the side branch's,are almost the same size as the main cola. .you will also get a big knot in the main stem were supercrop and the main stem thickens. all allowing for increased  nutrient and water uptake. This really helps control height, and the plants grow a even health canopy with all the branchs resulting in cola's. no more little popcornbuds, eating up growth energy.


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 28, 2007)

well buddy my plants will be atleast 5 to 6 foot tall would i still be able to do it?? so you go down 3 nodes down from the main growth shoots and mush the stem?? so should i start with the big one yet???


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 28, 2007)

i think he's saying anytime during the veg stage when its 10-12 inches, so i guess u could go ahead and do it.


----------



## leelow (Apr 28, 2007)

are you still in veg. at 5-6 ft tall?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 28, 2007)

4 or 5 feet is nothing to an outside plant. Sure, if you want to, pinch a stem. The final outcome won't be affected. You'll have the same weight no matter of you do this or not. On an indoor grow that is restricted in height and has a shorter vegging cycle than your outdoor plant, yes, you'd gain harvest weight.

Good luck man!


----------



## Brouli (Apr 28, 2007)

you  see SB explain perfect to you   so if its not worthed why try (more risk ) just let it grow naturally 

thats my little 2 cents


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 30, 2007)

yeah thats what im thinking about leting them all grow natural and yeah 4-5 feet im usually still in veging cycle then in flowering anywear from like 6 or 7 foot so im just going to let them grow naturaly sept for a few im going to top when they get about 4 foot tall


----------

